# 2 year old.is this speech regression or laziness?



## MikaylasMummy

So my just turned two year old has very limited verbal skills.he says more,dad and mum regularly, as well as ball,bath, bottle,Dora,woody,bike.but the latter all sound like boo,doa or dee.he has an excellent understanding though and follows complex instructions.
However recently he has started trying to get things without using any sounds or words at all.if he wants a bottle(sippy cup) he will just run for the fridge stand at the door jumping up and down between feet completely silent. Or if e wants a DVD hel do the same and just point.i have stopped giving him anything he wants if he does this and tell him to talk and use words whilst touching his lips so he sort of knows what I mean but he'd rather go without than do that so he does!
Is this a speech regression do you think or has he just become super lazy?we have a referal for speech therapy which I was going to start after Xmas as even if we start there will be a period we have to stop but now I'm thinking it may be more urgent?
Any input would be great thanks


----------



## chickenlicken

hugs ok im a bit slow so i hope this helps 
read to him a lot try saying the words over and over again or show him songs on youtube 
type in baby songs and he should pick up on things cj went through a stage of just pointing and grunting and now he is getting better 
good luck 

ps ur kid is so cute


----------



## PepsiChic

I wouldnt worry, hes still really young! Hes probably having a development in another area and isnt focused on talking right now.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Thanks for your reply hun.he does sing along to the abc and some wiggle songs and stuff but in the same babble as he talks.i am trying to say things over and over its so frustrating that he just seems so lazy!!although just then he did want a drink and said "mum boobahsnfn"(a bunch of babble but at least he vocalised.lol )did you refuse him things until he said them?


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Yeh I'm trying not to but all the doctors are not worried as such but definitely want him to get into speech therapy!i just wish it would take off so I can stop worrying about it !and now that he's becoming this lazy I just hope he doesn't get worse!


----------



## mommyOF2_

My son was 3 months premature and when he was 18 months he was no where near where he should have been for speech. His pediatrician got him into a public school for early on that works with kids aged 1-3 which has helped him sooo much. He will be 3 in February and has caught up a lot where if he didn't have these classes I don't think he would be where he is. Maybe check with your pediatrician and see what they say? You might have some type of program near you that can help.


----------



## PepsiChic

MikaylasMummy said:


> Thanks for your reply hun.he does sing along to the abc and some wiggle songs and stuff but in the same babble as he talks.i am trying to say things over and over its so frustrating that he just seems so lazy!!although just then he did want a drink and said "mum boobahsnfn"(a bunch of babble but at least he vocalised.lol )did you refuse him things until he said them?

I dont refuse him, Barry only just started saying words recently, I ask him to say please or thankyou, and still give him what he wants because although he has on occasion said "blease" I dont think its fair to expect him to say anything at this age when hes just not much of a talker. Sometimes they just forget how to sound out a word, and refusing them can cause them to be frustrated, even stressed about talking and cause them to regress.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

That's a great way of thinking of it Pepsi chick.i only refuse him if he is not making any effort at all as in no sounds and clearly is being lazy.but your point of view has made me be a bit more sympathetic to him.
mummy of2 we do have public services nearby but we are going down the private route to do things a bit quicker and have a more personalised program.i have thought of maybe going to a music class with him as we'll as with all other kids singing he may try and join in


----------



## mummy3

My nearly 21m old has had a speech regression, she rapidly lost all words she had and then alot of her babbles (she started talking early like her sisters at 8-10m mark with mum mum, dada, more..) Now we havent had any words in a year and her expressive communication is at 0-3m level. I cant recommend speech therapy assessments enough, the earlier the better:thumbup: DO you have an early intervention programme where you are? It could well be a laziness as another skill is emerging, keep an eye on things like the regular toddler babble, is this there?

I def wouldnt't refuse the request, taking the pressure off in that respect encourages the vocalising more:thumbup:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Thank you mummy3.he definitely has progressing communication skills just not verbally.he is continuing to follow more and more complicated instructions,recognises all animals that growl and also growls for angry or bad characters etc,says oh oh for things falling/breaking or even construction sites,lol.he is progressing great for his age with social skills at daycare.i feel you and a few other ladies may be right that he may be developing in other areas more at the moment.i will definitely stop putting so much pressure on him and keep talking to him a lot.actually at the moment he is pointing at EVERYTHING for me to name,something he didn't really do before although he was capable of pointing.he seems to be becoming a lot more aware of his surrounding outdoors and in busy places.
There are group classes for his age at the local public centre we are starting off at a private pathologist and beginning speech therapy with her now and if we or she feels he needs more we will look into the group things.one thing he has just picked up is saying hi to people =) it's very cute cos he says it with such excitement.lol


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Oh yes and regular toddler babble is definitely there but he even started that late,he only started babbling a mix of sounds together a few months ago.he has actually just never had words and always been slow to talk and even crawl and walk(10 months and 16 months respectively)
He was born at 36+5 and although no problems at birth he was jaundiced and lost a lot of weight and took a while to catch up.he then got very sick with chest problems and breathing issues from 4 months to 10 months and was in and out of hospital a bit.i hope none of this has delayed him.i am always worried that the mess I had to take while preg(progesterone and nifidepine) have done something although I'm assured its nt possible


----------



## PepsiChic

I dont know if you've looked at this thread but it might ease a few worries:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/toddler-pre-school/1129377-2-not-talking-thread.html


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Thanks pepsichic, I'll have a read through!


----------



## nicki01

Interesting threAd! My little one is 2 in 17 days and only a says dad, oh no, no, there it is and this! That's all! She understands things for example if I ask her to get her blanket or dummy she goes and gets it. When we read books I ask her where the bee is she points and I make buzzing noises! But she makes no attempt to copy she just stays silent! If I ask her to repeat it she just stares blankly at me!! 

She goes to nursery 2 days a week and they have picked up on this and she is having some extra item in a smaller group to try and improve things!
We have her 2 yr check next week so I'm thinking of speaking with the health visitor as I'm sure she will pick up on it!!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Nicki01 the more I talk about it the more I see its fairly common for speech delays.your lo sounds a lot like mine.i hope they pick up more speech soon and we can stop worrying !


----------

